# Floretine Oetker at Tyne Dock



## saxon (Jan 2, 2006)

I first saw this ship anchored off the Tyne back in August, when I was on holiday in the area. After quite a few weeks (I'm by now checking on AIS) she moved alongside. As far as I can see she is still there.
I'd be grateful if someone could tell me why this might be.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

saxon said:


> I first saw this ship anchored off the Tyne back in August, when I was on holiday in the area. After quite a few weeks (I'm by now checking on AIS) she moved alongside. As far as I can see she is still there.
> I'd be grateful if someone could tell me why this might be.


POT 01912572080(Thumb)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

She runs between Canada and Tyne Dock with wood pellets for the Lynemouth Power Station.

geoff


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Anyone know when the Lynemouth power station will commence generating on Biomass.

Thanks.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

NINJA said:


> Anyone know when the Lynemouth power station will commence generating on Biomass.
> 
> Thanks.


They have been co-firing with biomass and coal since 2004...so some generation already happening. Full conversion was supposed to be about now..

geoff


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Geoff,

When completed will create quite a bit of rail traffic between Tyne Dock and Blyth.

Tom.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Is her name Froretine Oetker or the Florentine Oetker, the latter was built in 2017 and is run by Orion Bulkers, Hamburg, 63,490 tns dw....


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Frank,
nice company site here:

http://ao-shipping.com/florentine-oetker/

Best wishes, Manfred


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Frank P said:


> Is her name Froretine Oetker or the Florentine Oetker, the latter was built in 2017 and is run by Orion Bulkers, Hamburg, 63,490 tns dw....


Yes Florentine......she actually left the Tyne and anchored outside and came back into Tyne where she has sat at Riverside Quay...she was supposed to sail early in month for Canada but was still there last week.

geoff


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Biomass is burnt to allegedly reduce the power station flue emissions yet it is shipped by sea all the way from Vancouver then transported by rail to the power station.

Seems a crazy way to reduce the carbon footprint when you take the transportation into account.


----------



## saxon (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks folks for the information. When I saw her months ago she was laden and while I didn't check on her location every day subsequently, I reckon I looked often enough, always finding her in the Tyne, to make me think she hasn't been back to Canada.
As of today AIS shows her drawing 11.8m so presumably still laden.........


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

The draft might not have been updated since they arrived. Typically the 2nd or 3rd Mate will input the draft to the AIS when they depart. Draft is 'static information' input by the ship's crew, not a data input like position, course and speed.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link Manfred, interesting site....

I noticed the ship because I still look at the Orion site to see what they are doing and I noticed her on Orions fleet list...

Cheers Frank


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

You may find more,and pictures, on our good friends in the North East site.

http://www.northeastmaritime.co.uk/

If you are based in the Berwick to Humber region I am sure you would be welcome to join us..there are already several of the regulars on SN contributing members.

geoff


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

The wood pellets are for Drax. Don't know what the problem is with the Oetker. Ha s been alongside for a couple of months, normal discharge of wood pellets is about 5 days. Also the bulker Ikan Luding has been lying in the anchorage for two months after arriving from Panama City Florida, I assume with wood pellets.


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Geoff,

Thanks for posting the northeastmartitime site.

Being ex-Houlders there is quite a bit of interest there.

Tom.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

My contact in East Yorkshire tells me most of the biomass for Drax is being moved via Liverpool by rail....but PoT certainly have spent money on Tyne for biomass to Drax......
Ikan Luding has been out there for 2 months so don't know much about her yet.

geoff


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Erimus said:


> Yes Florentine......she actually left the Tyne and anchored outside and came back into Tyne where she has sat at Riverside Quay...she was supposed to sail early in month for Canada but was still there last week.
> 
> geoff


Still sat at Riverside Quay 

http://www.portoftyne.co.uk/busines...l-services/shipping-movements/ships-on-berth/


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Ian Hay said:


> Still sat at Riverside Quay
> 
> http://www.portoftyne.co.uk/busines...l-services/shipping-movements/ships-on-berth/


Thanks Ian....I know the people that own the ships agency, might ask them if I bump into them over the holidays.

geoff


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Erimus said:


> Thanks Ian....I know the people that own the ships agency, might ask them if I bump into them over the holidays.
> 
> geoff



She still hasn't moved.Also the Ikan Luding is still at the anchorage.


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Is she light ship or loaded?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Ikan is 9.7 metres...Florentine is 11.3 I believe.

Have not seen the agency people this week probably won't now.

geoff


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Erimus said:


> Ikan is 9.7 metres...Florentine is 11.3 I believe.
> 
> Have not seen the agency people this week probably won't now.
> 
> geoff


Ikan... due alongside 31st Dec,sail 2nd Jan
http://www.portoftyne.co.uk/business-divisions/marine-and-environmental-services/shipping-movements/expected-shipping/

Floretine... now down as sailing 12th Jan
http://www.portoftyne.co.uk/business-divisions/marine-and-environmental-services/shipping-movements/ships-on-berth/


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Tks Ian,we shall see!

Geoff


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Yes Geoff,we shall indeed see! Just a few days ago she was listed for sailing on 31st Dec !


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Both vessels are still as they were!

geoff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

She is still there..but the Ikan Luding has entered the Tyne today and due to leave again tomorrow? Another trip in for bunkers or fish and chips?.....who knows.

geoff


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Ikan back out at the anchorage,so presume that was a fleeting visit for stores etc.
Florentine still alongside! It must be costing a few £££s to keep her there.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ikan Luding now off to Fredericia Denmark


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

peter3807 said:


> Ikan Luding now off to Fredericia Denmark


How odd...thanks anyway.

geoff


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

peter3807 said:


> Ikan Luding now off to Fredericia Denmark



Thanks.

Floretine has been doing a slow discharge (one crane)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Ian Hay said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Floretine has been doing a slow discharge (one crane)


Hallelujah!

Geoff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Ikan Ludin now alongside in Fredericia ...still 9.7 metres

geoff


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Floretine Oetker sailed today for the Skaw, Five months alongside, was he detained?


----------



## oldsalt1 (Jan 7, 2007)

I was on the 15:45 ferry from South Shields this after noon after having had a drink or two with some old SSM shipmates in the Steamboat. 
Just across the road from what what used to be Harton staithes. Saw tugs alongside the Florentine Oetker which looked ready for sea, cranes stowed and hatches down.
I once heard an old AB say that the ship he was on at some time or another for an extraordinary length of time was almost aground on the galley ashes. Could have been used in this situation
It will be interesting to see how long the next cargo of wood chips takes to discharge.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

peter3807 said:


> Floretine Oetker sailed today for the Skaw, Five months alongside, was he detained?


I don't think she was...but have not got to the bottom of the two ships being held for months.

geoff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

En route,at a variety of speeds for Klaipeda ...wonder if she is out for wood chips again??

geoff


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Erimus said:


> I don't think she was...but have not got to the bottom of the two ships being held for months.
> 
> geoff


I believe the woodchips were destined for Lynemouth power station which is being converted from coal to use woodchips.
It looks as if the slow discharge was to test the new cargo handling gear,conveyors & silos etc at Tyne Dock,the subsequent transhipment via rail to Lynemouth,plus the power station is only on test so has only required relatively small amounts of woodchip.
During Feb-March they will be building up to full power on 2 of the 3 generators.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

If that is the case I cannot think of a more expensive way of running trials, why vessels of that size...market rate is between $6000 and $10,000 a day and to hold even one ship for a long period is suicidal...but Florentine was in port ,or thereabouts, for six full months......
If you run trials,as we did on US Coal into BSC South Wales you chose a vessel with 9000 tons,not 100,000 potential ......

No something odd about the two ships long stay.

geoff


----------

